# neutral lugs ge tm2020



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That looks like a service panel. Why not install one or more ground bar kits in there, and move the EGC's over?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Also, that looks like a GE panel with ITE/Siemens breakers installed.....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Can I ask why it is a problem using a forked lug? I find them easy, other than the fact that they use up two spaces on the neutral bar.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Can I ask why it is a problem using a forked lug? I find them easy, other than the fact that they use up two spaces on the neutral bar.


I always felt they were regarded as a little hackish, but if they are good enough for you then they are certainly good enough for me.




kbsparky said:


> Also, that looks like a GE panel with ITE/Siemens breakers installed.....


Several Gould breakers (new to me), a Murray MPT, and a mystery breaker that I can't see a manufacturers name on. It's a mess, and now it's my problem.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is nothing hackish about those lugs. They are designed for the purpose. Make sure you have the correct brand for GE. The stabs are different for different panels. The lug you posted looks like the ones supplied with the old Siemens panels. 

Will it work on the GE panel? If so go for it.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks like a #4 bare ground wire. You could move that to the bar so you would only have to use one fork lug instead of two.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have seen Ge breakers in Siemens panels, Bryant panels etc and vice versa. Although illegal I have never, that I recall, had to replace a breaker that was installed in a panel in wasn't designed for. They fit almost identically to the others so I am not sure why there is a big fuss over this.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have seen Ge breakers in Siemens panels, Bryant panels etc and vice versa. Although illegal I have never, that I recall, had to replace a breaker that was installed in a panel in wasn't designed for. They fit almost identically to the others so I am not sure why there is a big fuss over this.


 code ref. #?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Can I ask why it is a problem using a forked lug? I find them easy, other than the fact that they use up two spaces on the neutral bar.


 do they make copper ones?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I Use the SQD Q1100AN kits. They mount to the top of the bar rather than use the fingers.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electro916 said:


> I Use the SQD Q1100AN kits. They mount to the top of the bar rather than use the fingers.


 ..with a threaded screw top and bottom to hold it on there....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> code ref. #?


What code ref. do you want. Is it 110.3(B) that you are looking for?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What code ref. do you want. Is it 110.3(B) that you are looking for?


 uh hm, allright then


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ..with a threaded screw top and bottom to hold it on there....


Yep It actually takes up 3 places on the bar, but to me its worth it, it seems to be a bit more solid.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I found these at the supplier's but the "For Equipment Ground" concerns me. Is there a different lug designed for a neutral?
The square D product sounds better, but will it fit a GE neutral/ground bar?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

joe cool said:


> I found these at the supplier's but the "For Equipment Ground" concerns me. Is there a different lug designed for a neutral?
> The square D product sounds better, but will it fit a GE neutral/ground bar?


It should Fit a GE neutral bar. I have installed them in Siemens/Murray panels as well as some old Westinghouse and ITE panels and it fit fine.

SQD cat no. Q1100AN our price is about $3.00 ea.

Im trying to find you a picture online. I may run out to the van to get one and upload a picture.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

joe cool said:


> I found these at the supplier's but the "For Equipment Ground" concerns me. Is there a different lug designed for a neutral?
> The square D product sounds better, but will it fit a GE neutral/ground bar?


I'm using these things in a project for installing 1/0 neutrals. I don't like them because of the flimsiness of them. I'm looking for ones that will screw to the neutral bar. I need a few that have the port parallel and few that have the port perpendicular to the neutral bar.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

The Square D lugs don't fit the GE neutral/ground bar so I am using those too. They suck. I'm going to add a separate ground bar so I'm not trying to get 3x 1/0 neutrals and 3x #2 grounds on the same tiny bar. I'm not liking the GE panel at all, what kind of shortsighted idiot designed this thing?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Never liked those triple stacked bars. Remember when Siemens had the full length ground bars even on the resi panels? That was a nice set-up IMO.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lugs*

Should the lugs be stamped as to its use...and UL approved? Just asking.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just talked directly with reps at GE today and they said that the add on lugs that say "for equipment ground" are only rated for equipment grounds and not neutrals. For my application they recommended the TGL20 that bolts to the neutral bar.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never seen a forked lug before.. are they available for Murry panels?


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm I just did a search for the TGL20 and it looks exactly like the equipment ground lug....


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

Found this today.






, one of the forked lugs used as a neutral connection for a subpanel. That is not brown tape, it is white that has been very HOT!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The SQ D lugs fit the newer GE panels, don't know about the old ones.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B4T said:


> I've never seen a forked lug before.. are they available for Murry panels?


They sure do. You can get ones for murray and SqD at big orange, or of course, at the supply house.

~Matt


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> They sure do. You can get ones for murray and SqD at big orange, or of course, at the supply house.
> 
> ~Matt



I keep at least 2 each of those lugs from GE, Square D, and Cutler-Hammer on the truck. 

I suppose it'd technically be a violation to use anything other than those from the same manufacturer. 

You never know when you need to connect an old oven line neutral or something. :thumbsup:


----------



## buhuskies (May 18, 2011)

I have an older (pre 1992) GE Panel # TM2020 and I have recently added a sub panel for a portable generator. The electrical inspector failed me only for my Neutral connection coming into the main panel. He wants me to add a Neutral lug to the ground bar but I cant seem to find one that fits the ground bar. The holes in the ground bar are pretty small and I have tried (trial and error) two different lug kits and just ordered a third, keeping my fingers crossed it may fit. The last one ordered today is a GE TGL20. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I know on some of the older GE distribution panels for some of the apartments I work on, the neutral lugs bolt right on to a flat like in that photo. Are those two screws there threaded into anything more than that plate? I don't know whether you can get more of those same lugs that are already there. Thats probably where they would land. I have had some of those go bad.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

buhuskies -

A) Do not tack your unrelated question on to an existing thread. 

B) _Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com_ _

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs._ _

Please take a moment to post your question at _ _www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

